# Mon macbook pro ne reconnait plus mon écran LCD LG



## vince2104 (15 Janvier 2012)

J'utilise depuis 3 mois un écran LG connecté à mon macbook pro par HDMI via le connecteur mini display. Pendant 3 mois ça a fonctionné parfaitement.
Plus maintenant.
Le MBP 13' a été acheté en Fr en juin 2011
L'écran LG Flatron IPS236 23' a lui été acheté il y a 3 mois à Los Angeles.

Je sors de l'Applestore (Los Angeles), et la connection de mon macbook avec mes câbles a fonctionné sur un écran LCD (non apple) du store.
J'ai branché une caméra en HDMI sur mon moniteur, ça fonctionne également.

Donc tout devrait marcher mais non, le mac ne détecte pas le moniteur quand je fais détecter un moniteur dans les pref système.

Quelqu'un a une idée ????
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2012)

vince2104 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une idée ????



Oui, moi, m'sieu ! L'écran acheté il y a trois mois, il est toujours sous garantie, donc, si tu es sûr de ton câble HDMI, retour de l'écran au vendeur !


----------



## morganBB (3 Février 2012)

salut, je suis dans le meme cas que toi, sauf que moi rien ne fonctionne dès la premiere fois.
j'ai acqui un adaptateur pour HDMI pour un Macbook pro acheté en Aout2011. Le cable HDMI est tout neuf et la télé affiche au bout de 3 ou 4 secondes " aucun signal" malgrés tout ce que j'ai pu lire, de cliquer sur " detecter les moniteurs" ne fonctionne pas, dailleur il doit se passer quoi quand on clique dessus??

j'ai changer les résolutions, voila mais rien, j'ai tester ce meme cable et ce meme adaptateur sur une autre télé plus recente, et rien non plus.

Je commence a penser que le probleme vient du mac book pro, mais lequel?

Si quelqu'un a une piste je suis preneur..

merciiii

Morgan.


----------



## filart (24 Février 2012)

Salut ,

j'ai malheureusement le même problème depuis ce soir...  avec pratiquement le même écran acheté il y 2 mois, un LG IPS235

Depuis son achat tout marchait nikel sans problème avec également un adaptateur mini display port sur  Macbook pro alu.
Ce soir, en branchant mon écran, aucune détection, bouton d'alimentation qui clignote, message "gestion d'alimentation HDMI" mais un écran noir avec aucune image.
De même sur le macbook, pas moyen de détecter les moniteurs...
J'ai donc essayé de brancher l'écran avec le cable VGA et là tout fonctionne bien mais toujours pas en HDMI
( même après avoir réinitialiser les réglages de l'écran dans le menu LG )

J'ai alors brancher une PS3 en HDMI sur l'écran et tout marche nikel mais toujours pas avec le Macbook...fait chier!!

Avant de penser à l'option SAV pour l'écran, j'vais essayer de voir si le problème ne vient pas tout simplement de l'adaptateur HDMI->mini displayport

As-tu trouvé une solution depuis ??? 

 C'est tout de même bizarre qu'on ait le même problème avec pratiquement le même ecran. J'commence à douter de la fiabilité des écran LG mais pourvu que j'me trompe.


----------



## fiz (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi un problème du même genre avec un écran samsung Sync Master 940 N. Il fonctionne avec un PC mais sur mon macbook pro alu, rien. J'ai un message sur l'écran externe "Check Signal Cable" et pas moyen que le mac détecte l'écran... 

Si vous trouvez une solution n'hésitez pas


----------



## fiz (25 Février 2012)

fiz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai aussi un problème du même genre avec un écran samsung Sync Master 940 N. Il fonctionne avec un PC mais sur mon macbook pro alu, rien. J'ai un message sur l'écran externe "Check Signal Cable" et pas moyen que le mac détecte l'écran...
> 
> Si vous trouvez une solution n'hésitez pas





Je viens d'acheter un nouveau cable ( l'ancien fonctionnait quand  même)...J'ai branché d'abord le VGA dans le mini display, puis le tout  dans le mac et ça a fonctionné! 

Si ça peut aider certains


----------

